# Favorite backpack or messenger bag



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I ride most days to work. Currently the ride is short, around 5 minutes. I will be relocating soon and it will probably get longer. I also sold my hybrid so ride my road or cross bike most days.

The point I am getting to is the backpack I used on my hybrid is not comfortable on my road or cross bike. The back is too flat and does not sit right. Any recommendations on a new backpack or messenger bag? I know some love racks and panniers but not for me. I do carry a laptop but it doesn't have to be specific for laptops. Thoughts?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

For messenger bags Timbuk2 is the most readily available (think Trek), and Chrome probably has the most ardent fans (think Campy). I like small one or two person operations though, so I've got a Baileyworks (love it). CourierWare is another one I'd look at. Go with the large. And a light colored interior.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Tom Bihn BrainBag. It's huge, and comfortable. Versatile too. I've actually attached a whole bike to the thing (frameset and wheels separately) so I could get two bikes to the LBS at once.

Although, if I was buying now, I'd also think about the Smart Alec.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Can you try any bags on? Are there any shops that can help you? Bag fit is like bike fit. A good bag fits well and compliments your travels. A bad bag is just an uncomfortable bother. I'd personally avoid the timbuk2 bags. I don't know about back in the day, but current ones are more fashion accessory than bag. If I had to use one for work I'd be really sad. The basic Chrome bag is ok, and can be made better buy putting some kind of support in the liner. I still wouldn't use one for work, but it's quite adequate for everyday cycling. What makes a good bag is years of experience on the road and knowing where the straps should be. Chrome is a good example of someone who gets it right. 

Baileyworks, Seagull, Dank(my personal fav) and Trash are all courier made and offer a lot of bag for the money. 

Seriously though, try some on locally if you can, take a mock load to fill the bag. Bad ergonomics are a nightmare, and this will be obvious real quick.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

chocostove said:


> Can you try any bags on? Are there any shops that can help you? Bag fit is like bike fit. A good bag fits well and compliments your travels. A bad bag is just an uncomfortable bother. I'd personally avoid the timbuk2 bags. I don't know about back in the day, but current ones are more fashion accessory than bag. If I had to use one for work I'd be really sad. The basic Chrome bag is ok, and can be made better buy putting some kind of support in the liner. I still wouldn't use one for work, but it's quite adequate for everyday cycling. What makes a good bag is years of experience on the road and knowing where the straps should be. Chrome is a good example of someone who gets it right.
> 
> Baileyworks, Seagull, Dank(my personal fav) and Trash are all courier made and offer a lot of bag for the money.
> 
> Seriously though, try some on locally if you can, take a mock load to fill the bag. Bad ergonomics are a nightmare, and this will be obvious real quick.


I get the same sense, it is hard to tell much about a bag online. While I am still where I live, the ride is so short I will probably make do for now. Once I move, my commute will be longer but I will (hopefully assuming I am being transferred to one of the places I was preliminarily told) have more access to local stores. Just curious for now


----------



## curlymaple42 (Sep 13, 2012)

I was wondering how the Timbuk2 bags were today. Mine is from about 1990, so is when they were really good quality.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.banjobrothers.com/products/

Their large messenger bag works well if you have a lot of stuff. Very well made by a bunch of cyclists.

90% of the time for just a small laptop and a few other things I have a leather Cole Haan bag that works really well. Check out Marshall's and Nordstrom Rack. If you get really sweaty I stay away from leather though since it'll get quite hard.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I like my Chrome.


----------



## bike2kayak (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been commuting everyday with an Osprey Daylite on cx bike. The size is perfect for me: change of clothes plus lunch. I can slide in laptop if needed. side pockets hold beanie, gloves and toe warmers. Small outside pocket for 1st aid kit, wallet, and phone. outside compression for rain coat. Padded, vented back. Waiststrap tucks away which i never use. I figured at some point I would get a cycle specific pack, but this has been perfect. A bit small if you need to bring a lot of gear. $50


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I have two older messenger bags. I may play with them a little to see if it is the way I had them positioned. Same goes for my current backpack. The issue with it is that the way the laptop sits in it is long and flat against my back, and makes it want to put pressure on a central point. But I may be able to tighten the straps on it to get it up. I'll play with what I have, but there is probably something out there that will work better for me. When I used to ride a motorcycle, I know the motorcycle shops carried packs that had curved backs to match your shape better. Haven't really see this for bicycling, maybe a motorcycle pack is what I need.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a Crumpler Fux Deluxe which I've been using for about four years without any problems. If I was going to buy a new one, I'd probably get a Banjo Brothers or Chrome. 

I'd like to try a cycling-specific backpack but I've been generally happy with my messenger bag on rides from 5 - 15 miles.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

chocostove said:


> Can you try any bags on?


i went to REi and tried on everything they had out on display. Ended up with a deuter speedlite 20.


----------



## JWRB (Nov 29, 2005)

commute daily ~17 mile round trip on a Surly CrossCheck. I've been using a Deuter Act Trail 24 for the last 9 months and prefer it over the messenger bag (Timbuk2) I used the previous 2-3 years. I feel it keeps the load much more stable and centered on my back where no matter what I did with the Timbuk2 it would always shift around. While still hot in the summer, it is much better than messenger style bags. There is a center channel that allows air to circulate.

Also much easier to organize my stuff, just enough pockets without going overboard. Plus I get to use it on day hikes with my kids, so it get double duty.

Deuter ACT Trail 24 Pack - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

JWRB said:


> commute daily ~17 mile round trip on a Surly CrossCheck. I've been using a Deuter Act Trail 24 for the last 9 months and prefer it over the messenger bag (Timbuk2) I used the previous 2-3 years. I feel it keeps the load much more stable and centered on my back where no matter what I did with the Timbuk2 it would always shift around. While still hot in the summer, it is much better than messenger style bags. There is a center channel that allows air to circulate.
> 
> Also much easier to organize my stuff, just enough pockets without going overboard. Plus I get to use it on day hikes with my kids, so it get double duty.
> 
> Deuter ACT Trail 24 Pack - Free Shipping at REI.com


Interesting. I have an old North Face daypack that is very similar to that link. I hadn't even though of using it while riding because I assumed it would be cumbersome and overkill. May have to give it a shot before buying something else.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

My favorite bag is a Kensington laptop bag. I sewed on an appropriate belt buckle for the strap for cycling, works great, didn't cost me a fortune, water proof, etc etc.

That being said I use panniers and only throw the bag on for short trips. Anything over 10 miles and it becomes terrible, wears you out.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

I have an Osprey Metron 35 that I'm quite fond of. Well thought out pockets, the back and straps are quite comfortable, too.

ospreypacks.com/en/product/commute_1/metron_35


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

Oops, double post.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Daily commuter here. I've got three Timbuk2 bags, in small, medium, and large, and while there are others available with more bells and whistles, I've never really felt that mine lacked any features. I usually carry a change of clothes and a few manila folders, a book or two, my lunch, spare tube, tools, &c. On days with a heavier or lighter load, I take the bag that best accommodates.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have two bags that I use regularly. The first is a Chrome Citizen that I use the most. It holds quite a bit and is pretty comfortable. I also have a Arc'teryx Quiver Backpack. It is considerably smaller (doesn't hold nearly as much) but I use this if I'm doing short commutes and I don't need to carry as much.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

I ride with a Chrome Boris every day in a road-style riding position. I can't say it's the most ergonomic bag...it's very boxy, and warm, and bulky...but I love it. I can cram all my gear (helmet, layers, tools) into it during the day so it's not sprawled out all over my desk, and I don't look like a skiier when I walk into the building. It also doubles as a fantastic carry-on weekender travel bag. Fits a laptop, groceries, bags of dog food, and whatever else I pick up on my way home.

A Boris on a rider (not me) for size comparison (it's bigger than it looks in product shots):


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I have a 20 mile RT.I carry the days clothes, shorts and a T or button down shirt, and sometimes a small project. What I found that works best for me is a simple Jansport. Relatively inexpensive, and lifetime guarantee.

JanSport - Product Detail for WASABI


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

I go with Timbuk2 messenger bags. I need something that is 100% waterproof and so far they are the only ones that have passed the test. my other "waterproof" bags were complete garbage.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

whatthefunk said:


> I go with Timbuk2 messenger bags. I need something that is 100% waterproof and so far they are the only ones that have passed the test. my other "waterproof" bags were complete garbage.


I haven't used any waterproof backpacks, but my Ortlieb panniers are completely waterproof. I've put in lots of miles in rain and snow with no problems


----------



## bmor_62 (Mar 7, 2012)

I use the Banjo Brothers Metro backpack. Completely waterproof heavy duty vinyl. They also sell seat bags and courier bags. Cool beans.


----------

